# Eea family permit



## rambo14 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello,
My wife is thinking to apply for EEA family permit from India by the end of this month,
there are few questions on Vaf5 form which troubles me please expats give some advice.
I am in UK from last two months,its almost 5 days i have started my job so can i apply with just job contract letter or do i have to wait for pay slips.

On my letter is not mention about my hours it says 0 hour contract so i can work as many hours as i want,on Vaf5 there is question asking how many hours does i work per week can i answer not applicable according to EU law

what is the EEA nationals total income after tax, can i answer this also as not applicable according to EU regulations 2006 

Does anyone,other than the EEA nation lives in the property can i answer as not applicable according to EEA regulations for this also as i know that there no reqirement of tenancy agreement. 

if i answer not applicable to above questions can ECO refuse my application saying that i didn't answer all questions

please expats do reply i will appreciate


----------



## yas28 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to this forum need advice,my husband is UK from last 2 months, he is going to start his job from next week,he got a contract letter. can i apply for EEA family permit just with a contract letter or i have to wait till he gets his pay slip.


Please Reply.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

yas28 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum need advice,my husband is UK from last 2 months, he is going to start his job from next week,he got a contract letter. can i apply for EEA family permit just with a contract letter or i have to wait till he gets his pay slip.
> 
> 
> Please Reply.


What country is he from? He needs to be from an EEA country for you to apply for the EEA FP.


----------



## yas28 (Jun 17, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> What country is he from? He needs to be from an EEA country for you to apply for the EEA FP.


Ya i know he is a Portuguese national


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

yas28 said:


> Ya i know he is a Portuguese national


In that case, start your search for info on the EEA FP here:

UK Border Agency | EEA family permits

One of the links you'll need first is on the above link, but I'm posting it here, too:

UK Border Agency | Supporting documents for an EEA family permit

Be sure to bookmark these pages-the UKBA site is the site for official information, forms, and Guidance notes regarding the process.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

yas28 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum need advice,my husband is UK from last 2 months, he is going to start his job from next week,he got a contract letter. can i apply for EEA family permit just with a contract letter or i have to wait till he gets his pay slip.
> 
> Please Reply.


Hi,

Since your husband enjoys a 90 days grace period (3 months), neither the contract *letter*? or pay slip were actually required. However, since he has it, you might as well use it.

Remember you will also need:
* A certified copy of his passport
* Marriage Certificate translated to English, if in another language
* Your original passport
* Your passport style photographs, find the specs on the prior links provided
* A cover letter from your husband indicating you are coming to the UK to meet him 

Feel free to come back should you have more questions.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

rambo14 said:


> Hello,
> My wife is thinking to apply for EEA family permit from India by the end of this month,
> there are few questions on Vaf5 form which troubles me please expats give some advice.
> I am in UK from last two months,its almost 5 days i have started my job so can i apply with just job contract letter or do i have to wait for pay slips.
> ...


Hi, 

As you rightfully say, under EU regulations to most of those generic questions you can answer: N/A. 

I would only disclose what your contract *letter * says, (I think you wife asked a similar question) and there's not need to wait for pay slips. 

Remember to include the following:

* A certified copy of your passport. Call your Embassy Consulado Geral de Portugal - Londres - Início to find out what's the cost and procedure.
* Marriage Certificate translated to English, if in another language
* Her original passport
* Passport style photographs of her, find the specs on the prior links provided
* A cover letter from you indicating she is coming to the UK to meet/reunite with you

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## rambo14 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Amino,

Our marriage certificate is in English, My covering letter saying that I am inviting my wife to join me according to regulations 7 and 12 and i am exercising treaty rights according to regulation 6 and about us and our relation

Only problem is that i am not getting a appointment in Portugal consulate to certify my passport copy,I email them they told him that there is no appointment available till Mid-July, is it possible if i certifies my passport copy through solicitor in London will be OK or ECO may refuse it.

Please reply


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rambo14 said:


> Thanks Amino,
> 
> Our marriage certificate is in English, My covering letter saying that I am inviting my wife to join me according to regulations 7 and 12 and i am exercising treaty rights according to regulation 6 and about us and our relation
> 
> Only problem is that i am not getting a appointment in Portugal consulate to certify my passport copy,I email them they told him that there is no appointment available till Mid-July, is it possible if i certifies my passport copy through solicitor in London will be OK or ECO may refuse it.


I don't know but what UKBA is concerned about is forged or altered EU passport. While the consulate or Portuguese passport office will be able to certify the original as genuine, a solicitor can't with any degree of authority.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

rambo14 said:


> Thanks Amino,
> 
> Our marriage certificate is in English, My covering letter saying that I am inviting my wife to join me according to regulations 7 and 12 and i am exercising treaty rights according to regulation 6 and about us and our relation
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Like Joppa says: "_the consulate or Portuguese passport office will be able to certify the original as genuine, a solicitor can't with any degree of authority_"

However, read this: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/documents/out-of-country/eea-family-permit.pdf (Go to Page 3)

I just lodged two applications using Original European National Identity Cards (DNI), a single photocopy of the data page of their passport, printed/highlighted above form, and a very detail letter on why we couldn't send the certified copy. We'll see in three weeks what happens!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## rambo14 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello 
Thanks for that information, I spoke to solicitor he told me that if I notarize from notary it will be ok, but only thing is that notary is expensive.


----------



## rambo14 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello,
I had email VFS in India asking them whether i need a certified copy of my passport i have received reply saying that.

Thank you for contacting VFS UK visa helpdesk.

With regards to your query, please note that it is not necessary that the passport copy of the sponsor should be attested or certified by a Solicitor. It is enough if the applicant submits a normal photocopy of the same.

Please do let us know if we can be of any further assistance.

Yours Sincerely,

Sivin

UK Visa helpdesk

Helpline No. - 91-022-67866000

my question is can i rely upon on this email please reply amino


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

rambo14 said:


> Hello,
> I had email VFS in India asking them whether i need a certified copy of my passport i have received reply saying that.
> 
> Thank you for contacting VFS UK visa helpdesk.
> ...


Hi,

Print that email, make the regular photocopy of your passport as indicated, include your ID card *AND *make sure to briefly explain on your cover letter why the certified copy isn't included. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

